# Landing Net advice needed...



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

This may seem like a simple question but here goes:

What does everyone use as a landing net? Do you even use one?

I currently have a Enviro-Net but it is about 5 foot long all up probably too long for the Yak, I would guess.

I like the Enviro because I rarely get hooks caught in her, I suppose I could cut the handle down by a foot or two ......


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a shakespeare clone of the environet. Handle was about 60cm but I bent it about 15cm from the end. Pulled off the grip, removed the damaged bit and put the grip back on. I find the new length is even better.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Howdy Blaen, I chucked away my landing net about 20 years ago and have never missed it. These days if I can`t boat a fish by hand then I don`t care. Nearly all are released anyway, except for gummys; they get a gentle dong on the head! Steve.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Landing nets are only for the small fish which can fit into it. Big fish need handling from a double yak. Person in back holds tail, in front holds the head. For fish with good dental work, ya can go through a few front paddlers as they stop volunteering to go fishing with ya. 

I have started using a landing net, bought for about $2 from Warehouse. I use it when I want to (a) keep the fish so definately don't want line to break as I lift into yak, which has happened a few times pre net purchase and (b) when I need more control over sharp spiny bitey jumpy fishy things since I have to drop it in close proximity to tender personal parts before dehooking it. Trebles do get caught in it so not always good.

I also have a wet cloth (funny how almost everything in yak gets wet) which I may use without the net so as to reduce damage to the fish. Small fish I just use the cloth or a glove.


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

I have two nets - an Enviro-net copy and a smaller floating Trout style net. Definately find the Enviro the better of the two for handling the fish once it's netted and avoiding tangles. I shortened the handle down to about 40 cm. I find it's easier to use being so close to the water and this way it doesn't stick up so high in the rear rod holder and interfere with casting.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually made my own net - similar concept to the Enviro Net - but cost me $0.00 - so who can complain.....

I'll add a photo later.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

After loosing a nice sized snapper trying to lift it into my yak last year I now use a $5 Kmart special to land my keepers. It does float for a short period but I plan to put some pool noodle in the handle.

Kingfisher, how do you plan to land the larger gummies. I have watched the Great Grey Submarines DVD and the gummies go beserk when you try and tail them.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

outerlimit said:


> I have two nets - an Enviro-net copy and a smaller floating Trout style net. Definately find the Enviro the better of the two for handling the fish once it's netted and avoiding tangles. I shortened the handle down to about 40 cm. I find it's easier to use being so close to the water and this way it doesn't stick up so high in the rear rod holder and interfere with casting.


Thanks for the advice guys, Outerlimit I think I will follow your example and shorten her down to a 40 cm handle, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I just saw a folding net by Rapalla - looks ideal for a kayak.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

ive seen that net to Phoenix, but i think its about $80 :? i dont think i could pay that for a net not when it does the same job as one for $15.......plus the would leave you with $65 to spend on more tackle :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:


> I just saw a folding net by Rapalla - looks ideal for a kayak.


I have one of these (not sure if it's Rapalla or not), but I got it at K-Mart for $20. It's fantastic, very quick to deploy single handed and easy to store because of it's small size when folded. I've also seen them on Ebay plenty of times too.


----------

